# iPad ios5 lyrics



## brian5542 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Suite au passage à iOS 5 ou iOS 5.01.
Apple n'a toujours pas remis le lyrics sur iPad.
Pourtant cette fonction est utilisé par beaucoup de personnes. (pourtant c'est avant le problème de batterie....)

Si vous voulez retrouver cette fonction je vous propose de poster un message sur le feed-back d'Apple.

http://www.apple.com/feedback/ipad.html

Merci


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2011)

C'est quoi le Lyrics ?


----------



## brian5542 (12 Novembre 2011)

Les paroles. Dans Settings puis music sur un iPhone ou iPod tu as lyrics and podcast. Français paroles et podcast.

Ce sont les paroles des chansons qui apparaît sur les covers


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2011)

Comme je ne mets pas de musique sur mon iPad, je n'avais pas remarqué ce manque.


----------



## gngpn (23 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

Voici une app qui permet de lire sur iPad 1,2,3 iOS 5 les paroles ajoutées dans iTune.

"Lyrics View"

Bonne nuit.


----------



## gngpn (23 Mars 2012)

C'est plus un workaround qu'une solution bien sûr.
J'espère que Apple corrigera rapidement.


----------



## gngpn (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Voici une meilleurs app pour lire la music avec les lyrics sur ipad 1,2,3 ios 5+.

"Free Music dowload" *edited by BSOSoft http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/free-music-download-downloader/id454975562?mt=8*

Cette app n'est pas seulement un downloader. Elle permet de charger ses morceaux iTunes et de les lire dans une interface qui ressemble à  s'y méprendre à l'ancienne app ipod d'apple.


Cordialement.


----------

